

Angel, VC, or Bootstrap? - sharksandwich
http://anand.typepad.com/datawocky/2008/06/angel-vc-or-bootstrap.html

======
elsewhen
i think the best way to think about this is to start with bootstrapping and do
everything in your power to avoid the need for funding... it should be with
deep regret (and because you have no other options) that you move up the chain
toward angels and vcs.

------
missenlinx
This is more a personal question, it all depends on your start up & your
current situation.

